

Litmus Test: Can You Be an Entrepreneur? - nathanh
http://www.danielodio.com/2010/11/01/litmus-test-can-you-be-an-entrepreneur/

======
Tichy
Nice idea, but not a valid test imo. Maybe it is a good test about whether you
are cut out to be a salesman or a shop owner.

I thought entrepreneurship is more about changing the system than selling
something.

